# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  FOR SALE: New Canon IP4500/IP5300/MP610/MP810 QY6-0067 Printhead

## ireneheart92

US$88.08
Firefox_Screenshot_2015-11-18T06-03-40.439Z.jpg

To be used with: Canon IP4500 IP5300 MP610 MP810

Remarks: Original
SEE MORE http://www.wercan.com/new-canon-ip45...ad-p-2054.html

----------

